# feeding meet



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

if u feed rbp's meet does it have to be raw or can it be cooked

thnx


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would only feed them raw meat...be sure and trim off any fat.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont know what meet is or what food catagory it comes from.. but if it has any realtions to meat whatsoever, then raw would be most sufficient. :







: You really dont want to fry food for them and also boil to take away all its nutrition.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

If a pig happend to fall into a river with a pack of piranas swimming around. Chances are the pig wouldnt be cooked


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah raw is always good as long as it is not spoiled... cooked will satisfy as well, byt as mentioned usually less nutrients in cooked items


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

depends on the meat, make sure you cut off all of the fat, and you can use shrimp,beefheart, stirfry meat, and it should always be raw. if you have a specific meat ask the board and we will help.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

thnx everyone and yes i do relize i miss spelled meat


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I dont know what meet is or what food catagory it comes from.. but if it has any realtions to meat whatsoever, then raw would be most sufficient. :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hehe....yeah don't cook it..feed it RAW and bloody...muhahahah..and don't feed pork meat to greasey.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

RAW...try beefheart, more protein less fat!


----------

